# Thunder 9 UC sights



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

Interested in a set of Meprolight sights for my Thunder 9 UC Pro. I have found them for the Thunder 9, 40 and 45 but no one can tell me if they will fit my Ultra Compact 9. Or maybe some other options. The factory 3 dots are pretty weak.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, found 2 people that have installed Hi-Viz sights for a sig on their UC9 and fit perfect. Ordered a set and can't wait to get them on.


----------

